# Console problem

## fangwen

I just installed Gentoo on my laptop, and I found this problem annoying:

If I read man pages in console and press space to go to the next page, the screen scrolls line by line like a wave, making my eyes tired and time wasted.

In my former Ubuntu system, this was done very quickly.

I guess there is something wrong with my kernel configuration.

If you need me to paste more information, just let me know.

----------

## eccerr0r

You probably have frame buffer console turned on, and using some generic mode if you have a graphics accelerator.

What laptop/graphics chip do you have?

If you don't have a fast graphics chip, you'll need to disable frame buffer console.  My Radeon 9000M in my old Inspiron 600M and my Intel 945GM in my eeePC 900A are fast enough that it doesn't really look like 'waves'.

My Geode GX1 onboard video is so bad, even regular text mode updates pretty slowly when scrolling.  But the winner in slow text mode?  My DECstation 3100, which takes a full half second or so to scroll one line...  Hardware issue (no graphics acceleration whatsoever) and is OS independent.  I wish it would at least do jump scrolling sometimes.

----------

## fangwen

My laptop comes with two graphics card and I only use the Intel integrated card on Gentoo. It should have 3D acceleration as I was able to run Gnome 3 with it.

----------

## fangwen

I add "nofb" to the grub boot option to disable frame buffer and still the same problem.

----------

## Randy Andy

fangwen,

we are still missing the requested information about the details of your hardware.

Let's start for example with lspci -vvv and load it up to a service like pastebin.

You can do it easily with the help of wgetpaste. If not installed, use

emerge -av wgetpaste

then

lspci -vvv | wgetpaste

and post us the referenced link.

Regards, Andy.

----------

## fangwen

I had problem with wgetpaste, I ran the command lspci -vvv|wgetpaste and it didn't response.

I didn't disable the ATI Radeon card in BIOS and I only built the i915 driver into kernel. I wonder if I should build the radeon module into kernel.

----------

## MacGyver031

Hi,

Does 

```
ls / -R
```

 also displays waved-line-by-line?

----------

## fangwen

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> You probably have frame buffer console turned on, and using some generic mode if you have a graphics accelerator.
> 
> What laptop/graphics chip do you have?
> 
> If you don't have a fast graphics chip, you'll need to disable frame buffer console.  My Radeon 9000M in my old Inspiron 600M and my Intel 945GM in my eeePC 900A are fast enough that it doesn't really look like 'waves'.
> ...

 

Yes, if I add "nomodeset" to the boot option to disalbe frame buffer, the problem will go away.

----------

## eccerr0r

Hmm... this is somewhat strange, but maybe it's just tolerance of different people to scroll speed.  Yes, KMS (Kernel Mode Setting) and Frame Buffer Console both kick the graphics card into graphics mode and extensively uses 2D commands to do scrolling.  Well, at least if they're available which they are for Radeon and Intel.  I've found that VESA is unacceptably slow so if somehow that's enabled that could cause it.

But if the screen looks and behaves how you want/same way as other distributions, I suppose that's what you want and problem is solved :D

Unless, of course, you want KMS enabled...  The video cards I've seen all so far are usually at least a *little* slower than pure text mode, but the benefit of higher text resolution outweighed the scroll/draw speed loss.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *fangwen wrote:*   

>  I had problem with wgetpaste, I ran the command lspci -vvv | wgetpaste and it didn't response.
> 
> I didn't disable the ATI Radeon card in BIOS and I only built the i915 driver into kernel. I wonder if I should build the radeon module into kernel.

 

Hi fangwen,

did you forget to emerge wgetpaste, or does your internet connection not work, or the package sys-apps/pciutils isn't installed?

A shot in the dark without knowing your hardware details. Ati Radeon doesn't fit to a i915 driver cause it's for intel chipsets only, afaik.

But when we know your Hardware we could get more concrete.

Regards, Andy.

----------

## fangwen

Sorry I haven't replied for so long.

Andy, here is the output of lspci -vvv I copied and pasted manually.

```
# lspci -vvv

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0101 (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: a2600000-a35fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080000000-000000008fffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: fee0f00c  Data: 4151

   Capabilities: [a0] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #2, Speed 5GT/s, Width x8, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x8, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt+ ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #1, PowerLimit 75.000W; Interlock- NoCompl+

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -3.5dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed+ WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Root Complex Link

      Desc:   PortNumber=02 ComponentID=01 EltType=Config

      Link0:   Desc:   TargetPort=00 TargetComponent=01 AssocRCRB- LinkType=MemMapped LinkValid+

         Addr:   00000000fed19000

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

   Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: fee0f00c  Data: 4159

   Capabilities: [a0] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #3, Speed 5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #2, PowerLimit 75.000W; Interlock- NoCompl+

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -3.5dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed+ WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Root Complex Link

      Desc:   PortNumber=03 ComponentID=01 EltType=Config

      Link0:   Desc:   TargetPort=00 TargetComponent=01 AssocRCRB- LinkType=MemMapped LinkValid+

         Addr:   00000000fed19000

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:01.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

   Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: fee0f00c  Data: 4161

   Capabilities: [a0] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #4, Speed 5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #3, PowerLimit 75.000W; Interlock- NoCompl+

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis- ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -3.5dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed+ WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Root Complex Link

      Desc:   PortNumber=04 ComponentID=01 EltType=Config

      Link0:   Desc:   TargetPort=00 TargetComponent=01 AssocRCRB- LinkType=MemMapped LinkValid+

         Addr:   00000000fed19000

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0116 (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 43

   Region 0: Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Region 2: Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: fee0f00c  Data: 4169

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at a3604000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at a3609000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 46

   Region 0: Memory at a3600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000fee0f00c  Data: 4199

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE- FLReset+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=01

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

      VC1:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=1 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=22

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [130 v1] Root Complex Link

      Desc:   PortNumber=0f ComponentID=00 EltType=Config

      Link0:   Desc:   TargetPort=00 TargetComponent=00 AssocRCRB- LinkType=MemMapped LinkValid+

         Addr:   00000000fed1c000

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

   Memory behind bridge: a2500000-a25fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <16us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt+ ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #0, PowerLimit 10.000W; Interlock- NoCompl+

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BC, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000a0400000-00000000a04fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #2, Speed 5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <16us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt+ ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #1, PowerLimit 10.000W; Interlock- NoCompl+

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BC, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: a1500000-a24fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000a0500000-00000000a14fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #3, Speed 5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <16us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt+ ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surprise+

         Slot #2, PowerLimit 10.000W; Interlock- NoCompl+

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet+ CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BC, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis+ ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21

   Region 0: Memory at a3608000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c49 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 44

   Region 0: I/O ports at 5088 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 5094 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 5080 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at 5090 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 5060 [size=32]

   Region 5: Memory at a3607000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: fee0f00c  Data: 4179

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0 BAR4 Offset=00000004

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at a3605000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 5040 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6760 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at 80000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=256M]

   Region 2: Memory at a2600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=128K]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 4000 [disabled] [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at a2620000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Express (v2) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x8, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3040

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at a2500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [60] Express (v2) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Device Serial Number 00-15-17-ff-ff-24-14-12

   Capabilities: [170 v1] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 45

   Region 0: I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Region 2: Memory at a0404000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 4: Memory at a0400000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000fee0f00c  Data: 4189

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 01

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 <64us

         ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=4 offset=00000000

      PBA: BAR=4 offset=00000800

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

      Unknown small resource type 00, will not decode more.

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

06:00.0 Class ff00: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5209 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 166e

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at a1500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <1us, L1 <8us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 <64us

         ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-01-00-4c-e0-00

```

----------

## fangwen

Today I made some changes to the kernel and I found that this problem disappear with the newly built kernel.

I can't locate which change is vital to this problem. But I think it's in Processor type and features entry.

Also, I've experienced faster boot with the new kernel.

----------

